# Mittels PHP Sms verschicken



## thehasso (9. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

in meiner Datenbank befinden sich cirka 1000 Members. Bei bestimmten Meldungen verschicke Ich den Benutzern eine Email. Es gibt jedoch bestimmte Anlässe die sind der Wichtig, die möchte Ich den Usern per SMS zu senden. Die nummer jedes einzelnen habe ich bereits in der Datenbank gespeichert. 

Wie ist es möglich eine SMS mittels PHP zu senden?
Muss man dazu bestimmtes Paket kaufen oder Server mieten? 

Grüße


----------



## Cromon (9. August 2014)

Hallo thehasso

Ja, in der Regel brauchst dazu einen Anbieter, der dir die SMS verschickt, dies kostet in der Regel. Hier findest du einige Beispiele dazu:
http://www.phpgangsta.de/kein-hexenwerk-smsmms-mit-php-versenden

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## thehasso (9. August 2014)

also keinen kostenlosen Dienst gibt es nicht oder einen Dienst wo man monatlich 50€ z.b. zahlen kann und gut ist? 
Würde mich über Erfahrungen eurerseits freuen. 

Dane!


----------



## ComFreek (9. August 2014)

Einen kostenlosen Dienst wirst du wohl kaum finden, denn SMS-Nachrichten kosten immer etwas.


----------



## alxy (9. August 2014)

Wieso willst du monatlich 50€ bezahlen? Du zahlst meisten auf einer Pro-SMS Basis  Wenn du sehr viele SMS verschickst, kannst du sicherlich mit den Providern bessere Konditionen aushandeln. (Aber ich glaube, das betrifft dich eher weniger). https://www.clickatell.com/


----------



## Alice (21. Oktober 2014)

Gäbe es nicht die Möglichkeit eine SMS über sein eigenes Smartphone zu senden?

PHP -> App (Sender) -> SMS -> Handy (Empfänger)

Vielleicht spinne ich, aber man müsste nur eine App programmieren... oder?


----------



## ikosaeder (21. Oktober 2014)

@Alice: Das wird gehen, aber du müsstest für jede SMS den vollen Preis bezahlen, und dein Handy wird ewig brauchen um 1000 SMS zu verschicken. Wie schon erwähnt wirst du bei großen Mengen mit einem Professionellen Anbieter günstiger fahren.


----------



## Alice (21. Oktober 2014)

Wieso? Wenn man eine SMS-Flatrate hat, sollte es doch kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## ikosaeder (21. Oktober 2014)

Doch, ich gehe davon aus, das alle Anbieter einer SMS Flat die automatisierte Nutzung in den AGB's ausschließen. (Ich habe das für 1&1 ebenmal überprüft). Und wenn dein Anbieter das nicht hat, wird er das spätestens nach dem ersten Schwung SMS die du verschickt hast, dort reinschreiben.


----------



## Alice (21. Oktober 2014)

Das kommt sicherlich auf die Art der Nutzung an. Ich selber würde das SMS-Verfahren zum registrieren neuer Accounts verwenden. Also wären somit die Zahlen überschaubar. Wer das als "Werbemittel" oder so verwendet, wird evtl. Probleme mit seinem Anbieter bekommen. Wobei ich mir das nicht gefallen lassen würde... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Was mich daran reizen würde wäre die Unabhängigkeit. Soweit es natürlich geht. Man könnte auch Prepaid-Sim-Karten verwenden mit einer SMS-Flat-Option. Jeden Monat eine neue Sim-Karte... Kein Problem.


----------



## ComFreek (21. Oktober 2014)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> . Ich selber würde das SMS-Verfahren zum registrieren neuer Accounts verwenden.


Wusstest du, dass es auch "temporary SMS-Nummern" (à la 10-Minuten-Mail) gibt?

Mit einer App für Android müsste es sicherlich gehen. Wenn man keine SMS automatisiert versenden kann (kenne mich mit den Rechten einer App nicht ganz aus), dann kann man notfalls das Handy auch rooten.


----------



## ikosaeder (22. Oktober 2014)

Es ist nicht so das Apps keine SMS verschicken können (WhatsApp u.ä. bieten das als Fallback an). Es ist laut AGB der Mobilfunkanbieter aber nicht erlaubt, automatisierte SerienSMS zu verschicken. Und das war die ursprüngliche Problemstellung von thehasso. 
Was aber geht ist, sich bei einem SMS-Anbieter anzumelden und SMS darüber abzuwickeln (auch mit PHP). Die SMS werden dann wie eine Email verschickt, üblicherweise an eine Adresse der Form Nummer@Anbieter.tld. Kosten liegen bei etwa 1-2 Cent pro SMS bei den Anbietern die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe.


----------

